# I’m a celebrity get me out of here!



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I will announce the line up names soon, all you have to do is pick your favourite celebrity to WIN BEFORE they go on air 17th November, no excuses, unless you have been abducted by aliens!
Once you have picked you have to back this celebrity until they are voted out.

The winners cat or cats will receive a little prize


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh ooh ooh I hope the celebs are good!!

I got a bit bored the last few series as they all got on too well for my liking. I hope we have some angst and tension this time!! 

I usually watch the going in and then decide if I will stick it out!!

When do we find out who’s going in? 

(I was most disappointed when Dec got married...he’s a good golfer btw)


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The line up was announced yesterday, I have no idea who any of them are bar 1 or 2. Scraping the bottom of the celeb barrel with BB and Love Island 'celebs'


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just looked at the line up and it's ok - a few ones I don't know - don't watch Corrie or know about rugby but have heard of most of them for a change!!

I wonder if this will be the actual line up as it can sometimes change at the last minute

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/im-a-celebrity/10305954/im-a-celebrity-2019-line-up-2/


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My prediction early doors is Ian Wright


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> My prediction early doors is Ian Wright


Same here! He's lovely!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Think I might go with Kirk from Corrie. I adore Celeb but agree they've got on too well. We want fights and pre episode warnings of violence! I reckon Caitlyn Jenner and Nadine Coyle could get fiesty!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You kind of know who’s going to be the feisty ones from the off.


----------



## jasperthecat (Aug 5, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 421971
> 
> 
> I will announce the line up names soon, all you have to do is pick your favourite celebrity to WIN BEFORE they go on air 17th November, no excuses, unless you have been abducted by aliens!
> ...


...so does that mean we have to actually watch it in order to participate?...yikes!

In that case I'll forgo the pleasure and delegate my OH to do the necessaries.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jasperthecat said:


> ...so does that mean we have to actually watch it in order to participate?...yikes!
> 
> In that case I'll forgo the pleasure and delegate my OH to do the necessaries.


Let Mrs BBC choose!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Firstly I have to say thank heavens Ant and Dec are back together as the hosts .
As for the line up..........well not sure about them TBH , too many " wanna be's " but then I have been wrong in the past .
I didn't give Harry Rednapp a snowflake in hells chance last year but before the first week was out I wanted him to be in it to the end.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

One of the best series was the one with Stacey Solomon in! Brilliant!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

jasperthecat said:


> ...so does that mean we have to actually watch it in order to participate?...yikes!
> 
> In that case I'll forgo the pleasure and delegate my OH to do the necessaries.


This thread is just a chance for a bit of light hearted chitchat. Let your OH choose who she thinks will win @jasperthecat and no it's not compulsory to watch


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Must admit I don’t know half of these celebrities either  but they do seem to get it right every year.

I also don’t know what to do If more celebrities come in after the start date..... ummmmmm what have I started.


We will have to only vote on the line up on day one! That’s fair I think


----------



## jasperthecat (Aug 5, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> This thread is just a chance for a bit of light hearted chitchat. *Let your OH choose who she thinks will win @jasperthecat and no it's not compulsory to watch *




Thank goodness for that...I'm afraid with few few exceptions, reality TV is just not for me which I categorise the same as soaps and such progs as Love Island!
I've known of people staying up during the night just to watch unknown Big Brother contestants sleeping! Now that has to be sad....equally as bad as taking made up stories, with fictional characters in a fictional town actually seriously. Having said that my OH watches a couple of them so have to be careful as to what I say and she will often say to me "it's getting really good lately"! Yeah of course it is dear.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> One of the best series was the one with Stacey Solomon in! Brilliant!


..............and look where that went 

Gillian Mckeith has to be the "celebrity" (very dubious title) to go down in the history of I'm a Celeb as the most *pathetic* contestant ever


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jasperthecat said:


> Thank goodness for that...I'm afraid with few few exceptions, reality TV is just not for me which I categorise the same as soaps and such progs as Love Island!
> I've known of people staying up during the night just to watch unknown Big Brother contestants sleeping! Now that has to be sad....equally as bad as taking made up stories, with fictional characters in a fictional town actually seriously. Having said that my OH watches a couple of them so have to be careful as to what I say and she will often say to me "it's getting really good lately"! Yeah of course it is dear.


These programmes somehow just draw you in! I suppose it is a bit sad but it keeps me off my phone a lot of evenings. Lol!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> ..............and look where that went
> 
> Gillian Mckeith has to be the "celebrity" (very dubious title) to go down in the history of I'm a Celeb as the most *pathetic* contestant ever


Her fake fainting was hilarious!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> These programmes somehow just draw you in! I suppose it is a bit sad but it keeps me off my phone a lot of evenings. Lol!


I'm a Celeb is the only one I watch , the others don't appeal at all.
I just like the way it strips all the celeb's down to the "essentials" and usually shows them for what/who they really are , and some are found wanting


----------



## jasperthecat (Aug 5, 2017)

Soozi said:


> These programmes somehow just draw you in! I suppose it is a bit sad but it keeps me off my phone a lot of evenings. Lol!


I always say each to their own and if people get enjoyment from watching them then why not watch them? Just because people like me don't enjoy them, that's no reason for others not to get enjoyment through watching them. That's how my OH sees it and just ignores my sighs when I see what she's watching! Plus it gives me an excuse to slink off to my study and do my own thing without being nagged!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Let Mrs BBC choose!!!


Whats Jasper doing with my missus?!

Mrs BBC chooses Caitlyn Jenner btw


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Whats Jasper doing with my missus?!
> 
> Mrs BBC chooses Caitlyn Jenner btw


Rofl I have no idea (I think HB must have been half asleep) but quite a concept!!!

Glad Mrs BBC is involved now we just have to get Mrs JTC on board lol!! Perhaps Barney can help :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Whats Jasper doing with my missus?!
> 
> Mrs BBC chooses Caitlyn Jenner btw


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooo just seen the official line up .... My tip for the top .... Roman Kemp!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Ooo just seen the official line up .... My tip for the top .... Roman Kemp!


Mine is Ian Wright. Lol!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok this seems to be the official 10 celebrity line up!

Name ADELE ROBERTS
Age: 40
Claim to fame: Radio 1 DJ









Name: CAITLYN JENNER
Age: 70 
Claim to fame: Olympian and TV personality 









Name: IAN WRIGHT MBE
Age: 56 
Claim to fame: Broadcaster and former footballer 









Name: NADINE COYLE
Age: 34
Claim to fame: Pop star 









Name: KATE GARRAWAY
Age: 52
Claim to fame: TV and radio presenter









Name: JAMES HASKELL
Age: 34
Claim to fame: Ex England rugby player 









Name: ROMAN KEMP
Age: 26
Claim to fame: Capital Radio DJ









Name: MYLES STEPHENSON
Age: 28
Claim to fame: Rak-Su singer









Name: JACQUELINE JOSSA
Age: 27
Claim to fame: Soap star









Name: ANDREW MAXWELL
Age: 44
Claim to fame: Comedian


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So where’s the Corrie bloke? Lol never heard of Andrew Maxwell!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> So where's the Corrie bloke? Lol never heard of Andrew Maxwell!


Well the rumours were he was going in but I can't find his name on the official list, watch this space though @Soozi it might all change! :Hilarious


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> So where's the Corrie bloke? Lol never heard of Andrew Maxwell!





ewelsh said:


> Well the rumours were he was going in but I can't find his name on the official list, watch this space though @Soozi it might all change! :Hilarious


It looks like there are a few official lists .
I think this is going to be a ............wait and see who fronts up on Sunday ..............

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/im-a-celebrity/9533405/im-a-celebrity-2019-cast-contestants/


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I vote for Ian Wright.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

buffie said:


> It looks like there are a few official lists .
> I think this is going to be a ............wait and see who fronts up on Sunday ..............
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/im-a-celebrity/9533405/im-a-celebrity-2019-cast-contestants/


Looks like The Sun have changed their minds now.
Andrew Whyment , Kirk Sutherland from Corrie , was in the line up when I posted the link this morning............he's not there now


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it just me or does that picture of Kate Garraway look fake


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Just found this . Why is it in the cat section and not in General ?


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

I love I'm a celebrity, the person I really didn't like was the so called "Lady" she was awful. Kate Garraway is an airhead, silly stupid woman. The picture of her looks like her head is put onto someone else's body, they should of done it the other way round, her body & someone else's head !!
I'll go for Caitlin Jenner.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmmm something very dodgy about some of those pictures 

red herrings maybe ........ Nadine's head is on Emily Atack's body


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

And Adele is Lorraine Chase  Lol could be anyone going in there!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Just found this . Why is it in the cat section and not in General ?


We got side tracked lol!!
Sometimes cat chat needs a pleasant diversion - some fab threads around here that have nothing to do with cats lol - check out the Strictly one, Trivia, Kitchen and Organisation when it pops up!!

ETA a lot of cat chatterers, never ever, no way, not in a million years, ever, venture outside of cat chat!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The reason it's in cat chat is because Molly is going in!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> We got side tracked lol!!
> Sometimes cat chat needs a pleasant diversion - some fab threads around here that have nothing to do with cats lol - check out the Strictly one, Trivia, Kitchen and Organisation when it pops up!!
> 
> ETA a lot of cat chatterers, never ever, no way, not in a million years, ever, venture outside of cat chat!!!


:Hilarious I think Dog chatterers are too scared to venture into the Cat Sections.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I think Dog chatterers are too scared to venture into the Cat Sections.


We have an honorary dog chat member who has been accepted into the cat chat regulars club ...don't we @lullabydream


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I only watch it when there's a bunch of eccentric celebs in it. I remember the one with Paul Burrell and Street Porter was funny.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> We have an honorary dog chat member who has been accepted into the cat chat regulars club ...don't we @lullabydream


Awww thank you!

Yes honary member here!

Haven't left, just under the weather so will be back in fullness of keeping up with all the cats very shortly


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Get better quickly @lullabydream x hope your little gang are looking after you


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Get better quickly @lullabydream x hope your little gang are looking after you


Am trying to, thank you. 
Yes they are, well the tiny one Harley has been rather playful upstairs with me but she's also been a bit like my shadow too!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon Lullaby


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Hope you feel better soon Lullaby


Thank you, am getting there feel better than I did.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m going to vote for Myles, he seems quite a down to earth lad or at least he did before the boyband. We will soon see.... 2 days and counting!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’d better get a wiggle on and and write out your vote list. 


I’ll go for Kate Garraway closest to my age group, I know very little about her but she has a nice smile, so I’ll champ her. “go Kate”


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> I'd better get a wiggle on and and write out your vote list.
> 
> I'll go for Kate Garraway closest to my age group, I know very little about her but she has a nice smile, so I'll champ her. "go Kate"


I was going to go with Kate Garraway too but since there is no Scottish rugby players available I give James Haskell my vote.
No idea what he's like as a person but he's a rugby player so cant be all bad .


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So we’re across the board a bit with faves! Should be fun!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck - Ian Wright
@Soozi. - Ian Wright
@Emmasian - Myles Stephenson 
@jasperthecat ?
@BarneyBobCat - Caitlyn Jenner
@Jenny1966 - Roman Kemp
@Gwen9244 - Ian Wright
@Marg. - Caitlyn Jenner
@Animalfan - Myles Stephenson
@buffie - James Haskell
@ewelsh - Kate Garraway
@Trixie1 - Kate Garraway
@lullabydream - Roman Kemp

Times to cast your votes everyone


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck - Ian Wright
> @Soozi. - Ian Wright
> @Emmasian ?
> @jasperthecat ?
> ...


Oh well done lovie! Thanks so much!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@ewelsh!! Oooops! Bit late to the party I'll be watching! Am I too late to cast my vote? Don't worry if I am I'll be stopping by to catch up with the gossip


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> @ewelsh!! Oooops! Bit late to the party I'll be watching! Am I too late to cast my vote? Don't worry if I am I'll be stopping by to catch up with the gossip


No! Not too late hun! Vote! Vote! Lol


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Soozi said:


> No! Not too late hun! Vote! Vote! Lol


@ewelsh Ok! My vote goes to..Kate Garraway Thanks x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't really watch but keep an eye on the gossip.. 
My votes Roman Kemp. 

Kirk from Corrie and another celeb is supposed to be turning up later but no clue on the other celeb or if it's even true. Just what I read

Caitlyn Jenner can argue in an empty room, so let's see what she plays out, and people are wanting Kardashian gossip coincidence the rumour mill about Kris Kardashian and OJ is rife and she's going in the jungle.. Always been the biggest publicity stun family even if she's know estranged.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh I hope we have some fireworks then - the last few series have been way too tame for my liking....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I hope we have some fireworks then - the last few series have been way too tame for my liking....


Lol! I agree us cat chatters want to see the claws out! :Cat


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe Ian Wright can be hot headed too.. He's a typical footballer usually pleasant but can be hot headed. 

Her from Eastenders Jacqueline Jossa might not hold back either. Although she's been quite good keeping her mouth shut to be honest over reports of infidelity over her partner or ex partner not sure which. She may be popular as a known face with soap stars but I just don't know to be honest if she will keep cool. 

As Bruce, Caitlyn was a bit of a wet blanket in the Kardashian family, as Caitlyn fallen out with most of them due to opening her mouth about things. Tragedy really as they all were supportive after he came out as transgender. Am sure she's a very good actor though and might come across false to others. I think a lot more clever than she makes out


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd gone with Kirk from Corrie but if he isn't in the starting line up I don't think he'll win. Will have to check who is.... I do think Caitlyn will be voted to do a lot of tasks and will get more than she bargained for. Could be another Gillian McKeith. Agree with Claire not enough fighting in last few years, we want murder and feathers! I wish Ant Middleton was going in. Now there would be some serious totty. Believe he was offered but declined. Boooooo.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> I'd gone with Kirk from Corrie but if he isn't in the starting line up I don't think he'll win. Will have to check who is.... I do think Caitlyn will be voted to do a lot of tasks and will get more than she bargained for. Could be another Gillian McKeith. Agree with Claire not enough fighting in last few years, we want murder and feathers! I wish Ant Middleton was going in. Now there would be some serious totty. Believe he was offered but declined. Boooooo.


Maybe Ant is the other celeb going in.. Who knows!

Kate doesn't like anything in the jungle, she's already said she's scared of everything so that might mean she's voted to do challenges?

Her from girls allowed Nadine comes across as a bit of an airhead. This is me going off The Derry Girls interview where one of the actresses used one of her interviews on whatever reality TV show she was on to become girls aloud. As she was from Derry. So copied the interview where she got confused with what she was saying.. Am sure she's matured but maybe another Appleton replica?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

What really peeves me off is why some celebs are allowed to be excluded from a lot of the trials on medical grounds! why go in if you can't participate and others have to take your place. Find it a bit annoying!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Nadine annoys me and she’s not gone in yet lol


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Last chance to vote! I won’t except any votes after 9.00pm tonight


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh I have no idea. Think Ian W is the obvious choice, but I don't like obvious choices. I understand Corrie Kirk aka Andrew Whyment is going in at a later date, so I'll stick with him.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Emmasian you have to pick from the first lot going in, sorry! I have to keep to same rules for everyone 

Shall I put you down for Ian W?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope. Am gonna go for Myles Stephenson as a sort of random. Hurrah.

If that Adele is the same girl who was on Big Bro the same year as Jade Goody, then I remember her being quite horrid. Also wasn't Nadine the one blamed for Girls Aloud splitting up cos she was so bitchy? Hoping for fireworks!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just watching Celebrity Chase special. That Malique is thick as two short planks!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Just watching Celebrity Chase special. That Malique is thick as two short planks!


Yes he is bless him! lol!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Here we go!

I’ll put money on it that @Chairty is NOT watching


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my choccy and wine ready so I’m all set for the off!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I enjoyed last night! I thought the walk the plank horrendous. But when they were in that jeep and Jacqueline screamed I couldn’t stop laughing! 

Ian and James will be the ones with a short fuse. Loving Jacquline Jossa what a sweat heart.

Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Well I enjoyed last night! I thought the walk the plank horrendous. But when they were in that jeep and Jacqueline screamed I couldn't stop laughing!
> 
> Ian and James will be the ones with a short fuse. Loving Jacquline Jossa what a sweat heart.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight!


After voting for Ian I now have my doubts about his temper! I think he could flare up when things get tough. I think the two young lads will be the calmest of the bunch. Don't think Kate will go the distance. So far so good tho!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Nope. Am gonna go for Myles Stephenson as a sort of random. Hurrah.
> 
> If that Adele is the same girl who was on Big Bro the same year as Jade Goody, then I remember her being quite horrid. Also wasn't Nadine the one blamed for Girls Aloud splitting up cos she was so bitchy? Hoping for fireworks!!


Same Adele from Big Brother and she was bitchy and two faced so I wonder if she's changed, I doubt very much 
Am sure Nadine was rumoured to cause fireworks in girls aloud, didn't read but a recent headline stated why I don't talk to girls aloud. Probably airing things before she went in!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Really enjoyed last night, especially Caitlyn who I expected to hate on sight. Found her really funny and laid back, with all the sarky comments. Nearly had fit when they all screamed and bolted from the car due to the huge spider, and also when Adele wouldn't open her eyes on the canoe task. Hopefully good things to come!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

The other person joining is supposed be that bloke who played Minty in Eastenders.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope we have an older person joining, someone not in television soap or reality tv, let’s have some variety.


My favourite person to date was Jenny Bond.

If I could choose anyone to go in it would be Mary Berry or Nigella Lawson  can you imagine :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forwards to when the rot sets in! Lol! 


ewelsh said:


> I hope we have an older person joining, someone not in television soap or reality tv, let's have some variety.
> 
> My favourite person to date was Jenny Bond.
> 
> If I could choose anyone to go in it would be Mary Berry or Nigella Lawson  can you imagine :Hilarious


Oooh no cant stand either of them! Lol!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Oooh no cant stand either of them! Lol! [/B]


 How can you NOT love Mary Berry 

Obviously Mary is a little too mature for camp life, but can you imagine, they are both are so meticulously smart, organised and sometime rather bossy, I think it would be hilarious


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lastnight was "interesting" .I wonder who will be the first to drop their smoke screen , So far so good but looking forward to things getting "real".
As for someone older going in...............I have to agree with @Soozi Mary Berry or Nigella Lawson would be a big turn off for me ,but then I'm not a fan of anything cooking related.
Didn't they have Kim Woodburn in there a few years back


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

cliff parisi is going in
minty from eastenders 
or
Fred buckle in call the midwife


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well!! Glad it’s back! and nice to see Ant back too. Kate got off to a good start after a leisurely swim to shore! And then having to walk the plank while a ten force gale was blowing!! I really didn’t think she was going to do it!! The best bit for me was when Jacqueline pointed out the spider while they were in the jeep! They all screamed in unison and left the jeep! Hilarious!! Not sure where they all thought they were going! I’m loving Myles and Caitllyn but suppose all that could change, it is only day one!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I always get a bit bored of the 1st programme - the plank (although windy) just doesn't bother me at all - they are all harnessed up!!!!

I'd have hated to swim though lol - fish in the sea is a big no no eughhhhh...

Sky diving ok but canoeing and more fish - nooooooooooo....

At least we are in the camp proper tonight and the challenge should be fun. 

Kate and Nadine are annoying me massively already but Lauren (Eastenders seems lovely)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I always get a bit bored of the 1st programme - the plank (although windy) just doesn't bother me at all - they are all harnessed up!!!!
> 
> I'd have hated to swim though lol - fish in the sea is a big no no eughhhhh...
> 
> ...


I think Lauren could go on the turn somehow! I hope not. Not keen on Nadine at all. I keep changing my mind! Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Why are they allowed make up????????


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Why are they allowed make up????????


I have no idea.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Decided to skip the Sunday episode and go straight into tonight’s which I’m watching now. Made me laugh when it was explained who the Kardashian’s were to people who ‘had been living in a hole’ lol that’s me I think I only know one of them, Kate Garraway.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Why are they allowed make up????????


Are they? It could be fake tan and lash tint! I will have a closer look tonight!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Are they? It could be fake tan and lash tint! I will have a closer look tonight!


I think maybe Clare means Kate's luxury item it was concealer.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I think maybe Clare means Kate's luxury item it was concealer.


Oh I see! 

I would have to take in a photo of all my girls as my luxury item!

How about you all?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No Kate and Cait we’re both fully made up going into the trial - mascara, eyeshadow Lippy - I’m not happy about it!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I see what you mean! Could be semi permanent make up?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It looks like Kate has concealer on as well, under her eyes looks so much lighter than the rest of her face.

I think Caitlyn my have contoured her nose too.. I mean that's a Kardashian thing anyway contouring too

Brilliant catch @huckybuck


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Am I wrong to say that Caitlen Jenner looks liek Michelle Visage?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Am I wrong to say that Caitlen Jenner looks liek Michelle Visage?


Don't disagree with you! They both look a bit masculine under the cosmetic surgery! Lol!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I apologise for my blooming awful typing!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Eating challenge I could NOT do :Yawn or watch


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Eating challenge I could NOT do :Yawn or watch


I was heaving! Lol!! They both did it without too much fuss tho! epressed
Ian is going to get grumpy without decent food!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm really surprised by a few of the campmates , they seem like a fairly decent bunch...................so far .
Mind you I don't think it will be long before Ian Wright loses his cool .As for Adele and her picture of Jane Mcdonald ...........what's that all about


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't like Adele. The way she snapped at Roman after a few comments about that stupid picture was exactly how I remembered her in Big Bro. Think she could turn nasty. I have had a cheeky side bet on Roman as I like him and have enjoyed his stories about having George Michael as a godfather.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> I don't like Adele. The way she snapped at Roman after a few comments about that stupid picture was exactly how I remembered her in Big Bro. Think she could turn nasty. I have had a cheeky side bet on Roman as I like him and have enjoyed his stories about having George Michael as a godfather.


I'm liking Roman too! He's got a wise head for a young'un. Not keen on Adele or Kate.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Let’s see how Minty and Kirk get on! Can’t wait. Lol I could not have eaten that croc foot! epressed


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes Roman is a sweetie, a very balanced young man for such a privileged childhood. Myles is a sweetie also. Kate has a lovely sense of humour, I like her.


I think a few will loose their tempers! Ian W, Jaqueline will stick up for the under dog and is sure of herself, James is quick. I feel sorry for Andrew who is being snapped at for just being kind.

Looking forward to new celebrities also


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yep I like Roman too and surprisingly Kate is so far , not what I expected her to be .
Kaitlin now she is much different to what I expected.......it just goes to show , never judge a book by its cover 
I feel for Andy Whyment going in to the jungle , I think it will eat him alive


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well last night was interesting! I do like the new celebrities, they are fun. I still like Kate and Roman!

I can’t see Jaqueline doing tonight’s challenge all the way through. NOR would I, I can handle most creepy crawlies, spiders, rats mice toads don’t bother me, but I really dislike snakes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Cliff made me laugh last night! He was in no hurry he could have got 5 stars if he got a shifty on! Lol! 
I’m warming to Kate more now! I thought at first she might be a bit bossy but she seems very kind.my least fave of the bunch is Adele.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I’m liking the two new celebs in there although I’ve never heard of Kirk! Cliff on the other hand didn’t do too badly even if he did move at a snails pace!! I like him I do think that Jaqueline will complete the task, isn’t she doing it with another celeb? That will help! I couldn’t do it!! People would starve if I was in there with them!! my least fav is Adele too my favs are still Myles, Kate and Caitlyn and I’m warming to James too!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> I'm liking the two new celebs in there although I've never heard of Kirk! Cliff on the other hand didn't do too badly even if he did move at a snails pace!! I like him I do think that Jaqueline will complete the task, isn't she doing it with another celeb? That will help! I couldn't do it!! People would starve if I was in there with them!! my least fav is Adele too my favs are still Myles, Kate and Caitlyn and I'm warming to James too!


She's picked Myles to do the trial with her.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Can someone let me know what the trial is.. My sky box went down last night so no TV for me!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Soozi said:


> She's picked Myles to do the trial with her.


Oh!! Missed that bit! Went to make a cup of tea!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Can someone let me know what the trial is.. My sky box went down last night so no TV for me!


Not sure I miss bits too! It involves snakes tho!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Trixie1 said:


> Oh!! Missed that bit! Went to make a cup of tea!





Soozi said:


> Not sure I miss bits too! It involves snakes tho!


Here you go, snake trial


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Snake trial looks a doddle... But then I own a snake so I would say that!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I don’t like the trials when the critters are alive in the mouth, the critters could easily get hurt!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think some of them were dead - the beach worms def and the scorpion and I suspect the cockroaches - otherwise she’d have choked!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone else think there MIGHT be something going on between Nadine and James?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Anyone else think there MIGHT be something going on between Nadine and James?


You have a suspicious mind @huckybuck :Hilarious I'm sure they both have partners so no I don't think there's anything going on..... but...I will now be watching closely


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Nadine is quite touchy feely with James but don’t think there’s anything in it. I think James is too much of a gentlemen to bother with the likes of nadine. Lol
Both me and OH. Wondered how you keep live cockroaches in your mouth too! They are fast buggers! 
I am quite surprised that all the camp mates do the trials with no qualms. Apart from Jaqueline she’s really struggling now.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I don't think there is anything going on between James and Nadine, James seems to me to be a sensitive open hearted bloke trying to comfort anyone struggling .He's the same with the blokes especially Ian and I definitely don't think there is anything going on there   .
I'm a bit surprised at the viewers voting for Jacqueline so often , she is doing a much better job than I expected her to do .


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A lovely touch from cliff with the Christmas tree! Awww! :Kiss


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

No, I don’t think there’s anything going on between James and Nadine either. James seems to be the main one in there that’s encouraging everybody but mainly Ian!! Poor Jacqueline! Voted to do a task again. I think out of all of them she’s coming across as the most frightened of doing the tasks, for that reason the public are bound to vote for her! There’s a mean bunch of public out there!! Funniest bit for me this week was when Caitlyn was practically pushed out of the window by James when doing their task! Doesn’t know his own strength! But glad she wasn’t hurt what s great character she is! Love the little Christmas tree too.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looks like it may have been a case of........be careful what you wish for.................

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertainm...p-voting-her-for-trials/ar-BBXfgX5?li=AAnZ9Ug


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sadly The more Jacqueline breaks down in tears with fear the more she be voted for for trials.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Love Island meets Celeb - utterly brilliant!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't sleep and still giggling at the moment Roman was trying to get a grip with his teeth on the testicle in James' mouth and all you could hear was Dec saying, "Well that's a very sensual moment". Made me squawk out loud and dislodge a disgruntled Teddy who was sprawled across my diaphragm.

Think Andrew is starting to crack and quite frankly Jacqueline needs a boot up the aspidistra, the great sobbing wimp.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Can't sleep and still giggling at the moment Roman was trying to get a grip with his teeth on the testicle in James' mouth and all you could hear was Dec saying, "Well that's a very sensual moment". Made me squawk out loud and dislodge a disgruntled Teddy who was sprawled across my diaphragm.
> 
> Think Andrew is starting to crack and quite frankly Jacqueline needs a boot up the aspidistra, the great sobbing wimp.


Lol! Yes Andrew is on a very short fuse! I think Jaqueline just flies into a panic she seems to pull herself together tho and get on with it. The thinking is worse than the doing with her lol!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Emmasian :Hilarious:Hilarious I thought you were such a kind thoughtful person :Hilarious:Hilarious I will never look at Aspidistra in the same light again :Hilarious

I must be missing something, as I feel poor Andrew is lower down in the alpha male line and the likes of Ian and James are too harsh with him!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Sadly The more Jacqueline breaks down in tears with fear the more she be voted for for trials.


She's an actress isn't she?

Just saying ....


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> She's an actress isn't she?
> 
> Just saying ....


I thought that and then felt guilty for thinking it. If you can get yourself centre stage often enough you stand a chance of winning, you win you get more acting parts, very clever ploy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Andrew will be the first to be voted out. He’s taking things too personally.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I actually really like Andrew and think Ian Wright is a bit ghastly (another aspidistra goes flying). I am defo the founding member of the I Love Roman club though. Loved it last night when they very matter of factley plonked the two huge snakes on his and James' tummies!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I think Andrew will be the first to be voted out. He's taking things too personally.


I hope not, I think he is a funny and sensitive man, possibly too so for that group! Poor man chocked and they still found fault with him over that!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> She's an actress isn't she?
> 
> Just saying ....


I have thought exactly this - it starts to wear a bit thin all the tears before a trial but then smashing it!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What did you all think of last night.

I am getting to really dislike Ian W and James. The way they speak to other members is appalling. Was Andrew SO wrong wanting a nap? It was only washing dishes for goodness sake and he had been gone ages doing a trial on his own whilst they all sat around. And And what bugged me more was whilst Ian was moaning about Andrew the women were washing up whilst he stood inches away still moaning, then he pulled Andrew to one side. Who does he think he is!

I so hope they both fail at their challenge tonight just to put them in their place! Dreadful people.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

They are getting techy now! James is annoying me more than Ian. I think Caitlin is going to be camp leader. The women are holding it together much more than the men.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes the women are much better this year. Kate seems to be the only one trying to speak out but she gets shut down all the time. You can’t snap at someone and then apologise and justify it every time!

I do wish Rowan would distance himself from Ian and James! They are bad company!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think lastnight did bring out some of the petty ,why me attitudes in some of the campmates.
Andrew is really beginning to annoy me ,and yes I do think he was wrong to need a nap before washing the dishes.It was going to take him 15/20 minutes tops to do them but no he "needed a nap" first 
James I think was struggling a bit with the "camp leader" title and I think although he was having to talk to other camp mates about not doing chores he wasn't nasty about it.
Ian is a moaner and needs to realise he is just one of 12 camp mates so needs to think about what he does/says and how it can affect them .
It will be interesting to see how / if things change with Caitlyn as camp leader , she is more and more looking like the winner now .
The other women all seem to be getting on quite well for now but surely it aint going to last


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't normally watch IAC but caught a few episodes and found it interesting so will continue to watch.

From what I have seen I don't like James or Ian, James appears chauvinist, Ian is a whinger. I haven't watched enough to know if they were justified in having a go at Andrew, maybe he is generally lazy but if he wanted to leave the washing up and Caitlyn said that it was fine for him to take a nap then that should have been sorted out between to two of them and left at that, if she choose to do it then fine, cant see why Ian had to get involved, I don't think he washed up?

They showed a clip yesterday where Caitlyn sneaked some food in for Ian, they had been to a feast that Ian, Andy and Cliff missed out on for some reason. It seems she only gave Ian some food not Andy or Cliff, Andy made a comment about no one even gave him a potatoe, I don't know if he was just pretending he hadn't been given anything but if Caitlyn did only sneak food to Ian then that is horrible - why just him? I couldn't do that if I had been to feast and three of my fellow campmates missed out I would have to try to sneak food out for all of them or not at all! Did Ian attempt to share his secret food, did he say as they had a star taken off them did he offer to eat less food that night? I bet he didn't, he comes across as to full of his own importance and far to selfish to share! I`m surprised Andrew didn't complain he had worked to get 10 stars but had lost one due to the behaviour of two campmates!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

There’s something about Adele I just don’t like! No idea why as she’s really inoffensive! Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I like Adele!!!
I can’t handle Nadine (no idea why)! 
Jacqueline is annoying me and I liked her to start with - the tears every time she gets a trial but then does it all without too much of a problem - and over missing her kids - they all knew they were going in for 3 weeks for goodness sake - don’t do the show - she’s def a great actress!

I thought Ian would be funny but yes def a moaner and used to getting his own way!
James is still ok in my eyes - tactless bit I do think he means well. 
Ronan I adore. 

Caitlin is still playing the game and can’t make my mind up about her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m not too keen on Nadine either I think she’s doing a brilliant job of trying to be nicey nicey and I wonder if it’s genuine or not. Can’t read her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Myles is so sweet! And no fool either.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think you could be right about Nadine she isn't coming across as expected at all .
I'm not a fan of Adele either something about her makes me think she is sitting the real person


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They should have us cat chatters in there  can you imagine :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I will do the washing up plus any trial that doesn’t involve snakes.


Who else will come in with me?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> They should have us cat chatters in there  can you imagine :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I will do the washing up plus any trial that doesn't involve snakes.
> 
> Who else will come in with me?


.............I'll get back to you on that one .
The rats/snakes and the like I wouldn't have a problem with ,but not so sure about some of the creepy crawlies


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't likes are currently Ian, Adele, James and unfortunately I am now a bit miffed at Andrew. 

Likes: Roman, Caitlyn, Miles, Kirk

On the fence about the others. Think Kate is a bit wet and needs a good kick.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> What did you all think of last night.
> 
> I am getting to really dislike Ian W and James. The way they speak to other members is appalling. Was Andrew SO wrong wanting a nap? It was only washing dishes for goodness sake and he had been gone ages doing a trial on his own whilst they all sat around. And And what bugged me more was whilst Ian was moaning about Andrew the women were washing up whilst he stood inches away still moaning, then he pulled Andrew to one side. Who does he think he is!
> 
> I so hope they both fail at their challenge tonight just to put them in their place! Dreadful people.


It feels a little bit like bullying by the bigger built men, I liked James to begin with but not any more


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

NFC slave said:


> It feels a little bit like bullying by the bigger built men, I liked James to begin with but not any more


Lol! I change my likes/dislikes on campmates everyday!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in as long as I can have some concealer!! it's a good way to lose those last few llbs!
No probs with the chores and most of the trials I could manage apart from the drink ones - I would def chuck over vomit fruit. 
I don't mind snakes and stuff but eels really really worry me!
My biggest issue would be people snoring at night lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well cat chat jungle will be very quiet with you @huckybuck and I, we would have that place ship shape in no time, do every trial with no arguments, I'll take the eels  I am surprised you asked for your concealer, I thought it would be your sink or sink cloths :Hilarious I would definitely want my moisturiser!

Last night was interesting. I can't help but feel sorry for Andrew, I was almost screaming at the tv last night willing him to stick up for himself more. I know he doesn't help himself on times, but no one should speak to another person like that. Also why didn't everyone else speak out or are we only seeing what ITV want us to see as per!

Dislike -Ian, James

Like - Caitlyn she is fun, Kate fun and honest, Andy sweet and funny. Andrew harmless.

The rest are insignificant to be honest.

Want to see Kate do a trial.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Today Andy is my winner! Lol! I am very disappointed in Ian I really thought he would be a nicer person he takes his frustrations out on poor Andrew because he knows he can get away with it. Was there really any need for him to throw that helmet in temper? He will be first out if he carries on.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The chivalry one is tricky for men I think.

It’s ok to offer, but when the female refuses (hopefully politely) then the male should accept it and drop it. With James, it’s his continued insistence that is the problem for me. Could be misconstrued as a bit controlling.

Ian is moody and Andrew comes across as a bit petulant tbh.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Isnt it funny how we all see different things in people, I find Andrew irritating and if I was in there would most likely want to slap him.He seems to find fault with everything and everyone that breathes differently to him  and as for Ian 
I still don't see James as anything more than a big guy trying his best to keep things running smoothly.
It does seem that some folks are doing more trials than others so that needs to change ,maybe then we will see a different side to some who up to now are merely spectators.
I found Andy W 's chat on ITV 2 showed a much more "animated" jungle campmate than he is in the camp and although not my "named winner" I'm still with Caitlyn as Queen of the Jungle


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don’t feel cliff contributes much. He’s very laid back and appears a bit lazy.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Andrew needs to stand up to Ian a bit more, but if it's not in your nature to do so then you just can't. Ian is just a bully, he has figured Andrew to be the easy target with no close alliances, not big built, and mild mannered. Yes Andrew is a bit of a stickler for rules with pointing out that Myles isn't allowed to taste the cooking, but don't forget that Ian has already lost some food through rule breaking. Dont understand why they even let Cliff go in, lazy, unfit, can't do any trials due to health problems. All the others are ok so far


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's annoying me that Cliff is exempt from the trials - he's obv too overweight to fit in the tanks and tunnels but really he shouldn't have been allowed to go in if not fit to do them.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought Ian was a lot more amenable last night.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He did seem more relaxed and "going with the flow" a bit more.
Kate was annoying with her constant mumbling during the trial ,I think she was putting the others off.
Caitlyn was funny with her comments especially the one about having the wrong chin :Hilarious.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Missed last nights episode, sounds like I didn’t miss much!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Missed last nights episode, sounds like I didn't miss much!


I missed it too but I suspect Cliff did very little... Just a feeling!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Here we go , first vote off tonight,......who will it be.
If there is any justice it will be Cliff, but who knows .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Who is voting for Cliff !?!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Heaven only knows .
I'm not disappointed at Adele going but a bit surprised Cliff's still in .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Respect to James doing that reckoning twice!!!!

Cliff should never have gone in - it’s so unfair.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BTW I have decided the jungle is not for me - that drinks reckoning would have had me shouting IACGMOOH


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought it would be cliff! But not terribly disappointed it’s Adele I’ve not warmed to her since the start.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I did quite like Adele. So I am disappointed. 

She has been positive and cheerful and done the challenges with gusto. I think she’s quite quirky too. 

She obv just doesn’t have the following sadly...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Nothing going on....


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Only time I disagree with you @huckybuck but I can't stand Adele. I mean I didn't like her in big brother she was a serious snake in there, got the same vibes from in the camp and I still don't get the Jane Mcdonald picture. Am sure there would have been fireworks soon enough if she had stayed longer


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I like Ian again!!! I think he redeemed himself. The bath reckoning trial was making them all really gag the stench must have been disgusting.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

When Roman commented on the Jane McDonald pic Adele got quite shirty with him. But everyone was thinking “WHY?” I think Cliff will be next! He seems quite a sweet man but has admitted to James he wants out and shouldn’t be there. James gave him a wink when he came back still wearing his cursed T-shirt after he did the drinks trial for him.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I like Ian again!!! I think he redeemed himself. The bath reckoning trial was making them all really gag the stench must have been disgusting.


Or maybe he's realised that the public don't like a (perceived) bully


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Being voted out first would be a good result imo.

Still get paid and then enjoy a 2 week holiday with your friends/family at The Versace Hotel whilst watching the rest suffer in their quest for popularity


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Being voted out first would be a good result imo.
> 
> Still get paid and then enjoy a 2 week holiday with your friends/family at The Versace Hotel whilst watching the rest suffer in their quest for popularity


Lol! You sound just like my OH!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Only time I disagree with you @huckybuck but I can't stand Adele. I mean I didn't like her in big brother she was a serious snake in there, got the same vibes from in the camp and I still don't get the Jane Mcdonald picture. Am sure there would have been fireworks soon enough if she had stayed longer


Nothing wrong with a bit of Jane Macdonald - she just can't fail to make you smile!!! I might put her picture on my wall!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Adele might be swopping her pic of Jane for one of Nadine now! Lol!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I think Adele might be swopping her pic of Jane for one of Nadine now! Lol!


I did wonder after that chat with Ant and Dec lastnight................


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of Jane Macdonald - she just can't fail to make you smile!!! I might put her picture on my wall!!
> 
> View attachment 423766


 :Woot :Yuck:Yuck


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I wasn't surprised that Adele was the first to go! But really hoped that it was Cliff, it's more exciting watching paint dry!! then watching Cliff in the jungle. Favourites are still Caitlyn, Myles and Kate, Still in two minds about Ian, could go either way! Think Nadine May be the next to go! Not too fussed that Jane Macdonald's gone too! Think she's happy to be out of the jungle and back to cruising!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Caught up, surprised Adele went, really thought Cliff would go. I think it’s all to much for him.

Tonight should be Cliff ( for his own sake) followed by Ian, I am not fooled by this nice guy act, how convenient he has mellowed when voting is up!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

James is getting on my nerves!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I sort of get James’ point - black and white - cut and dry - but he is very impatient and being hungry and tired he’s getting more irritable.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ian is like a sulky petulant child and that bugs me more...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I sort of get James' point - black and white - cut and dry - but he is very impatient and being hungry and tired he's getting more irritable.


I have to agree with you, Its not rocket science to decide between A or B .It was going to be a guess no matter which way they went and Kate changing her mind during the head count wasn't being helpful .
After what had been a bit of a tense day in the camp I'm not really surprised tempers were beginning to fray .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Today's thoughts anyone?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep cliff needed to go and I think he was happy to. 
Jaqueline I feel might be next. 
Can’t believe Nadine! She’s totally unfazed! Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Interesting that Cliff said there are a lot of people fighting for the limelight...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Definitely the right one left tonight ,I hope the last 2 mentioned at the end of a vote off are not always the bottom 2 , if they are I'm shocked that Caitlyn came so close to going .
Nadine was definitely as cool as hell and did a damn good job in her trial.
Not sure who think should be next ,I keep changing my mind on the likes of Jacqueline and Ian and sometimes even Kate ,I'm beginning to think she might be so sweet she could be poisonous .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kate is a very clever lady...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m sure they all have their game plan.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I'm sure they all have their game plan.


.......all except Andy W. I think what you see is what you get with him , an ordinary bloke having a holiday in the jungle with his mates


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Phew!! Really thought that Caitlyn was going to go last night, So glad she didn’t. The right person went last night, although I was hoping James would go, gone right of him!! Wouldn’t be too upset if Ian went either, he’s such a big baby!! These two do seem to be providing the drama’s at the moment! Probably why they are still in there! Still rooting for Kate to win but would be very happy if Caitlyn was the winner


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> Phew!! Really thought that Caitlyn was going to go last night, So glad she didn't. The right person went last night, although I was hoping James would go, gone right of him!! Wouldn't be too upset if Ian went either, he's such a big baby!! These two do seem to be providing the drama's at the moment! Probably why they are still in there! Still rooting for Kate to win but would be very happy if Caitlyn was the winner


I'm getting bored with James! He's a control freak.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I'm getting bored with James! He's a control freak.


He really is! And he's certainly not the gentleman that he thinks he is! He's been pretty mean to Kate on a few occasions now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

About time too, I hope he learns by this!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think the reaction by quite a few in camp disagree's with the feelings of some viewers ,it looked to me that many were surprised and sad that he has been voted out.
Yes he had a rough way about him but lets be honest certain camp members look pretty much like headless chickens without some sort of structure .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tell me she's not wearing eyebrow pencil, mascara, eyeshadow, eyeliner and lip gloss at the least.....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My pick for the top still there! 

I think Andy might win though ..... he just loves the show so much


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 424730
> View attachment 424731
> 
> 
> Tell me she's not wearing eyebrow pencil, mascara, eyeshadow, eyeliner and lip gloss at the least.....


Plus concealer...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 424730
> View attachment 424731
> 
> 
> Tell me she's not wearing eyebrow pencil, mascara, eyeshadow, eyeliner and lip gloss at the least.....


You could be right there...............was that after she crossed the bridge or before.
Maybe she didn't want to be under the "lights" bare faced


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> My pick for the top still there!
> 
> I think Andy might win though ..... he just loves the show so much


I have to agree Andy is my winner too.
He just comes over as an ordinary chap having the time of his life


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I like Andy! My least favourite is Jac. Out of the four left I agreed with Kate going.
I just love the cyclone!!!!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Was Sorry to see Caitlyn go!! What a legend! Was hoping to see her in the final! Was time for Kate to go even though I chose her to win! I think the right three made the final but who should win!!? If push came to shove I would choose Jac to win! Made me laugh last night when she was being contantly attacked by the same fly!! But to be honest I wouldn't be too sad if One of the others won!! The Cyclone was brilliant last night They just made it with seconds to spare!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> Was Sorry to see Caitlyn go!! What a legend! Was hoping to see her in the final! Was time for Kate to go even though I chose her to win! I think the right three made the final but who should win!!? If push came to shove I would choose Jac to win! Made me laugh last night when she was being contantly attacked by the same fly!! But to be honest I wouldn't be too sad if One of the others won!! The Cyclone was brilliant last night They just made it with seconds to spare!!


Everyone I've asked say Jac but not terribly keen would rather Andy I think.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Soozi said:


> Everyone I've asked say Jac but not terribly keen would rather Andy I think.


It's a difficult choice this year! All three have been great! But think Andy is coming through strong now! He's having the time of his life!! He's so likeable, he may just take the crown!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I would much rather preferred Caitlin than Jac left in the final 3.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I don't know what it is about Jac but something is stopping me wanting her to be "Queen of the jungle".She's done far better than I thought she would and I actually quite like her but would prefer either Roman or Andy to be "King of the Jungle with my vote going to Andy .
I was backing Caitlyn right up until just before she was voted out,something change with her, she seemed to become a bit less"connected" and often wasn't even listening/joining in with discussions going on around her .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

buffie said:


> I don't know what it is about Jac but something is stopping me wanting her to be "Queen of the jungle".She's done far better than I thought she would and I actually quite like her but would prefer either Roman or Andy to be "King of the Jungle with my vote going to Andy .
> I was backing Caitlyn right up until just before she was voted out,something change with her, she seemed to become a bit less"connected" and often wasn't even listening/joining in with discussions going on around her .


I totally agree about Jac - it's the tears for me lol!! And I noticed the same with Caitlin - I think she has lost so much weight and prob isn't very well - she looked awful at the end.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

buffie said:


> You could be right there...............was that after she crossed the bridge or before.
> Maybe she didn't want to be under the "lights" bare faced


It was when she did the London trial - before and after!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck - Ian Wright
> @Soozi. - Ian Wright
> @Emmasian - Myles Stephenson
> @jasperthecat ?
> ...


lol well didn't we all do well  I blame Andy for coming in late!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I was a bit disappointed I wanted Andy to win.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yep me too,even Roman would have been acceptable........Sorry Jac I just didn't take to you enough to have you as Queen of the jungle


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just caught up as been Christmas visiting!

Well well well, no one won, better try harder next year


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Just caught up as been Christmas visiting!
> 
> Well well well, no one won, better try harder next year


Rubbish weren't we hun! Lol!


----------

